# Adorama "Officially" Confirms Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III with Their Error



## f119a (Feb 22, 2018)

I received a "pre-order Tamron 70-210mm f/4" email from Adorama this morning and they put... a Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 in it.


----------



## f119a (Feb 22, 2018)

One more


----------

